# OTC bison range creek



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck to report on this hunt yet?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Rumor has it that 4 or 6 were dropped on private property on the opening but that is just what I heard on here and nowhere else.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I know of 1 that was killed opening day. That’s it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A few weeks ago, the DWR hunt planner was reporting that approximately 5-10 bison had been harvested right around opening day. Now it just says that info has changed and is pending approval. You might want to check back there in a little while to see what the latest news is.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The hunt planner has been updated. About 10-15 bison harvested as of October 1, including a few more recently. Interesting...


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

That's awesome. I hope they offer it next year so I can drool and wish again!


----------



## Clevenelly (Sep 20, 2020)

rtockstein said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck to report on this hunt yet?


I've seen pictures of 9 bulls harvested (one being my father's) and I'm aware of 3 others harvested. This was as of the first week in October. It is a very hard, unpredictable hunt (as is most hunting).


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Clevenelly said:


> I've seen pictures of 9 bulls harvested (one being my father's) and I'm aware of 3 others harvested. This was as of the first week in October. It is a very hard, unpredictable hunt (as is most hunting).


Well... Let's see some! Don't be a a tatonka tease!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d love to hear more about it and see some pics!


----------



## Clevenelly (Sep 20, 2020)

As noted this is a hard hunt. We have two tags and have gone for a few days each month since August. Each trip we have had passes to access Range Creek (pretty well a must from my opinion). As there is no camping in Range Creek you must go in and out the same day which lends to very long days and a lot of miles. Averaging 30 miles a days combined on horseback and hiking, some days upwards of 40 miles. I only have digital copies of two bulls. This is the first big Game my father has ever harvested so he was excited. This could likely be the only one he ever has an opportunity to harvest. I'll share more details separately. Here are pictures of his bull and another bull of my friends.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang, that sounds pretty brutal...and epic! Can't wait to read the details. Bison is my dream hunt.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait to read the write up and experience the story along with everyone else. I also love that picture of your Dad sitting against his huge bull! That's a really great photo.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Clevenelly said:


> As noted this is a hard hunt. We have two tags and have gone for a few days each month since August. Each trip we have had passes to access Range Creek (pretty well a must from my opinion). As there is no camping in Range Creek you must go in and out the same day which lends to very long days and a lot of miles. Averaging 30 miles a days combined on horseback and hiking, some days upwards of 40 miles. I only have digital copies of two bulls. This is the first big Game my father has ever harvested so he was excited. This could likely be the only one he ever has an opportunity to harvest. I'll share more details separately. Here are pictures of his bull and another bull of my friends.


Nice Work!! Glad someone found success and got it done.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy bison balls. Your father shot an absolute BEAST of a bull, and I hope he knows that. That bull is incredibly high caliber. 

You're friends bull is no slouch either! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I would not have the faintest idea how to judge a bison but the first pictured bull looks huge. The hook on his horn and the massive head. Wow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SX3 said:


> I would not have the faintest idea how to judge a bison but the first pictured bull looks huge. The hook on his horn and the massive head. Wow.


I would be stunned if that 1st bull is less than 120" and it would not surprise me in the slightest if he was over 125". That is the equivalent of a 400-430" typical bull elk or a 200-215" typical muley buck.

That bull is simply incredible (and I would LOVE more pics of him if you've got them!)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow !! congrats on both those bulls, very impressive. 
That one is HUGE, it will look great on the wall.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Great bulls, Clevenelly! Your post count to cred point ratio is through the roof!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Clevenelly said:


> As noted this is a hard hunt. We have two tags and have gone for a few days each month since August. Each trip we have had passes to access Range Creek (pretty well a must from my opinion). As there is no camping in Range Creek you must go in and out the same day which lends to very long days and a lot of miles. Averaging 30 miles a days combined on horseback and hiking, some days upwards of 40 miles. I only have digital copies of two bulls. This is the first big Game my father has ever harvested so he was excited. This could likely be the only one he ever has an opportunity to harvest. I'll share more details separately. Here are pictures of his bull and another bull of my friends.


Both bulls are sweet. I dont know if it's your father or friend but that photo of the ole Cowboy sitting up against that huge bull is FREAKING AWESOME!! what a great shot! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dawsdeezy (Dec 1, 2020)

There supposed to be an update by 12/5, but the latest info on Hunt planner reported that about 60 bison have been harvested in this hunt, I wonder if they’ll do it next year?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I heard closer to 70 but 60 is still a lot. I bet they don’t hold it next year.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

silentstalker said:


> I heard closer to 70 but 60 is still a lot. I bet they don't hold it next year.


With that many killed, the Ute tribe will likely increase their effort into keeping them on their land. That's beginning to be some serious lost revenue.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

brisket said:


> With that many killed, the Ute tribe will likely increase their effort into keeping them on their land. That's beginning to be some serious lost revenue.


Maybe, maybe not. The Tribe currently does not sale any big game tags for the reservation. The only folks who get to hunt big game on the reservation are tribal members.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

With that much participation and some success, it should help move some guys through the bison pool. I wonder how many points the average participant had prior to signing up for the hunt?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> > With that many killed, the Ute tribe will likely increase their effort into keeping them on their land. That's beginning to be some serious lost revenue.
> ...


They sell the meat, no?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> With that much participation and some success, it should help move some guys through the bison pool. I wonder how many points the average participant had prior to signing up for the hunt?


A lot of moose pool folks killed bison on an OTC tag, I'm guessing!

And 60-70 killed? Wow. They made this sound like it would be next to impossible.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> A lot of moose pool folks killed bison on an OTC tag, I'm guessing!
> 
> And 60-70 killed? Wow. They made this sound like it would be next to impossible.


Makes you think about those 38 people who got a twice in a lifetime bison tag a few years ago.

Also, it would be interesting to know how many tags have been sold, since every person who buys a tag is permanently removed from the bison pool.


----------



## dawsdeezy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hunt planner updated info:

“As of 12/1/2020 a total of 233 bison permits for the Range Creek unit have been sold. Estimated harvest to date is at least 68 bison. Over half of this harvest has come from the Range Creek Area.”

It’s still possible to go hunt these but have to 4wheel or horseback 25 miles on turtle 
canyon road.

EDIT: 233 tags at $413 each is close to $100,000 for the state.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

dawsdeezy said:


> Hunt planner updated info:
> 
> "As of 12/1/2020 a total of 233 bison permits for the Range Creek unit have been sold. Estimated harvest to date is at least 68 bison. Over half of this harvest has come from the Range Creek Area."
> 
> ...


Its also 233 people who have been permanently removed from the bison pool (potential or prior applicants). Theoretically that is about 2 years worth of successful bison applicants. That's awesome


----------

